# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) شروحات :  طريقة تشغيل وضع توفير الطاقة في هواتف HTC

## mohamed73

لا شك أن في يوم من الأيام فرغت بطارية هاتفك في وقت قد تكون في أمس  الحاجة اليه، في حال كنت من أصحاب هواتف HTC العاملة بنظام أندرويد 4.4 فما  فوق تستطيع حفظ شحن بطارية هاتفك بشكل كبير وذلك بتشغيل وضع يدعى “Extreme  Power Saving Mode” حيث يقوم هذا الوضع بإيقاف تشغيل معظم التطبيقات  العاملة في الخلفية مثل تطبيق واتساب على سبيل المثال، وتشغيل تطبيقات  محددة هي : الهاتف، الرسائل، البريد الإلتكروني، التقويم والحاسبة. ولتشغيل هذا الوضع عليك إتباع الخطوات التالية :   قم بفتح تطبيق الإعدادات.اسحب قليلاً الى الأسفل لترى تبويب البطارية وقم بالنقر عليه.قم بالنقر على زر “OFF” المتواجد بجانب “Extreme Power Saving Mode” ليصبح “On”. وبذلك تكون قد قمت بتفعيل وضع توفير الطاقة، وللخروج منه كل ما عليك  فعله هو النقر على زر “خروج” أو “Exit” ، وطبعاً تستطيع تشغيل وضع توفير  الطاقة من قائمة الإعدادات السريعة عن طريق السحب بإصبعين من أعلى والنقر  على الزر المخصص له.

----------

